# My Linea's Engine bay made respectable



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Cleaned / detailed my engine bay a few months back.

Followed the following procedure -

1. Dry dusted the engine bay as much as possible.
2. Covered the ECU (just in case)
3. Sprayed plain water over everything from an old spray bottle.
4. Dried all surfaces (not thoroughly, but removed excess water)
5. Sprayed Meg's APC over everything.
6. Started agitating with a brush, spraying APC additionally as required.
7. Let it dwell for 5-10 minutes.
8. Poured water with a mug from a bucket (Hose ban in my apartment)
9. Scrubbed again with a brush / toothbrush wherever required, spraying water again from a spray bottle.
10. Dried everyting thoruoghly with a cloth.
11. Once everything was dried well, applied Carpro PERL (1:1) with a brush / cloth as required.

Observations -

1. Cleaning the air intake hose is a *****.
2. There are enough crevices in the engine compartment to hold at least half a litre of water - removing all this takes half the effort.
3. Biggest mistake - did this after washing the car. If you're planning to do it, please do it first & then wash car.
4. Carpro PERL is a magic on engine plastics - better than on tyres. Requires so little of the product & gives out a nice shine.
5. Please wear hand protection like thick gloves etc. The engine compartment has enough sharp edges.

Now time for some pics -

Before -

















After -

























Why can I attach only 5 pics?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice job done looks great


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

That looks a lot better, good job :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Tidy job. 
I must admit, I had to Google Fiat Linea. I had no idea what it was.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

PugIain said:


> Tidy job.
> I must admit, I had to Google Fiat Linea. I had no idea what it was.


It's a sedan version of Punto. Launched only in Turkey, India & Russia IIRC.


----------

